# Working as a radiographer in the USA



## Maya1982 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi there, hope someone can help me.

I am a senior diagnostic radiographer (qualified 8years) currently working in England; I have dual nationality British/American (so have a social sec number); and I would like to know how/if i can work in the USA please?

Do I have to re-train? Get some form/s of state licence?

I hope someone can help me, or point me in the right direction. I've so far not really had any luck with asking professional bodies based in the USA.

Thank you!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Radiographer Jobs, Employment in Florida | Indeed.com


----------



## Maya1982 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, thanks for that link. What I really would like though, is info on whether I need to retrain or not. Thanks though!


----------

